# Win 8 fehler beim konfigurieren der windows updates. Updates werden rückgängig gemacht



## red_devil256 (10. Dezember 2012)

*Win 8 fehler beim konfigurieren der windows updates. Updates werden rückgängig gemacht*

Hallo zuerst mal.  hab da dieses problem wie oben beschrieben. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen oder muss ich win platt machen?


----------



## Kerkilabro (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Win 8 fehler beim konfigurieren der windows updates. Updates werden rückgängig gemacht*

Diesen Fehler hatte ich auch, hab einfach mal nichts gemacht und siehe da, alles installiert. Hat er wohl im Hintergrund gemacht. Ansonsten jedes Update einzeln installieren, nicht alle aufeinmal.


----------



## red_devil256 (10. Dezember 2012)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Diesen Fehler hatte ich auch, hab einfach mal nichts gemacht und siehe da, alles installiert. Hat er wohl im Hintergrund gemacht. Ansonsten jedes Update einzeln installieren, nicht alle aufeinmal.



Ok danke werde ich mal probieren


----------



## HomeboyST (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Win 8 fehler beim konfigurieren der windows updates. Updates werden rückgängig gemacht*

Wenn du ne komplette neuinstallation machst kannst du das eh knicken.. 

Bei den aktuellen Win 8 Versionen muss! Win7 vorher installiert sein, da Win8 noch nicht komplett ist. 
Hatte auch das Problem und diese Info dann nach 30 Euro Telefonkosten von Windows bekommen...


----------



## AMD x6 (11. Dezember 2012)

Eh muss nicht.Ich habe auch komplette Neuinstallation  mit WIN8-Update,gemacht und da fehlt nix.Was fehlten deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## ColorMe (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Win 8 fehler beim konfigurieren der windows updates. Updates werden rückgängig gemacht*

Best





> Wenn du ne komplette neuinstallation machst kannst du das eh knicken..
> 
> Bei den aktuellen Win 8 Versionen muss! Win7 vorher installiert sein, da Win8 noch nicht komplett ist.
> Hatte auch das Problem und diese Info dann nach 30 Euro Telefonkosten von Windows bekommen...



Danke für den Lachflash!


----------



## Sysnet (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Win 8 fehler beim konfigurieren der windows updates. Updates werden rückgängig gemacht*

Offiziel von MS:


> *Sie haben den PC auf Windows 8 aktualisiert, obwohl keine frühere Version von Windows installiert war (Fehler 0xC004F061)*
> 
> Wenn bei der Aktivierung von Windows 8 der Fehler 0xC004F061 angezeigt wird, verwenden Sie einen Product Key für eine Upgradeversion von Windows 8, aber bei der Installation von Windows 8 war keine frühere Windows-Version vorhanden. Zur Installation einer Upgradeversion von Windows 8 muss entweder Windows 7, Windows Vista oder Windows XP auf dem PC installiert worden sein.
> Wenn Sie das Laufwerk vor der Installation der Upgradeversion von Windows 8formatiert haben, können Sie Windows 8 mit dem Product Key für das Upgrade nicht aktivieren. Wenn Sie Windows 8 aktivieren möchten, müssen Sie zunächst die frühere Windows-Version und anschließend Windows 8 erneut installieren. Falls Sie Unterstützung beim Aktivierungsprozess benötigen, wenden Sie sich an den Support.


----------



## Zephyr (11. Dezember 2012)

Ja, es gibt die Upgrade Versionen, um von xp, Vista oder 7 auf 8 umzusteigen, und es gibt richtige vollversionen, die man auch auf eine komplett leere Platte installieren kann. Hab ich auch so gemacht, mehrmals. Funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## OctoCore (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Win 8 fehler beim konfigurieren der windows updates. Updates werden rückgängig gemacht*

Wobei die Upgradeversionen nicht weniger "voll" sind als die Vollversionen - die verweigern nur die Aktivierung, wenn man sie auf eine leere Platte ohne updateberechtigte Vorversion haut. Die >Lösung< dafür sollte sich eigentlich langsam herumgesprochen haben.


----------



## red_devil256 (11. Dezember 2012)

Wieso funktioniert es wenn ich die updates alle einzeln mache? Ist das ein fehler oder liegt das an dem upgrade von 7 zu 8?


----------



## versus01091976 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Win 8 fehler beim konfigurieren der windows updates. Updates werden rückgängig gemacht*

kann es wohl sein das dein Win 8 nicht aktiviert ist?


----------



## red_devil256 (11. Dezember 2012)

versus01091976 schrieb:


> kann es wohl sein das dein Win 8 nicht aktiviert ist?



Ist aktiviert auf jeden fall..


----------

